# hoyt crx 32 vs bowtech assassin



## targetcollector (Nov 24, 2010)

if you shoot one or have shot one which do you like more


----------



## MOSSYOAK83 (Dec 14, 2010)

Assassin!!


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

CRX 32

i have one and it is awsome!!!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

only shot the crx and i wasn't impressed.. but i'm not sure how the assassin stacks up


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Imma Hoyt guy so crx


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

CRX for sure!


----------



## v2sgwb (Mar 14, 2010)

Assassin


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

lol i like how the guys that shoot hoyt say CRX just cause its a hoyt and then the guys that shoot bowtech say assassin, just cause they shoot blowtech :mg:


----------



## tsm81xtreme (Nov 28, 2010)

Never shot the Hoyt, but I have an Assassin, an I couldnt be happier, the bow shoots fast, hard, and has an AWESOME back wall. I just wish I could shoot it better...LOL.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Shoot both and see which one you like the best.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

outdoorsman3 said:


> lol i like how the guys that shoot hoyt say CRX just cause its a hoyt and then the guys that shoot bowtech say assassin, just cause they shoot blowtech :mg:


i have one and it is the best hunting bow i have ever had 
compact, smooth and with good speed


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

I shot the z7 extreme and crx yesterday i liked the z7 better but the crx shot nice.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> lol i like how the guys that shoot hoyt say CRX just cause its a hoyt and then the guys that shoot bowtech say assassin, just cause they shoot blowtech :mg:


Blowtech!? Well that sure isn't an unbiased comment! lol :wink:

Let the bow pick you. Shoot them side by side and see which one you like better. One way to do this "fairly" is to blind fold yourself and shoot both and pick the one that feels best.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I am supposed to be representing Hoyt, but I would honestly rather have the Assassin than the CRX. I just did not like how it felt in my hands. I think the Fuel cam is too stiff for my taste. Now, if the question was Assassin or Maxxis, that is a whole other question. I did really like the Maxxis.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

isaacdahl said:


> Blowtech!? Well that sure isn't an unbiased comment! lol :wink:
> 
> Let the bow pick you. Shoot them side by side and see which one you like better. One way to do this "fairly" is to blind fold yourself and shoot both and pick the one that feels best.


haha I was jk haha, ive never shotten a BT, considering they got 2nd place in the bow of the year award, sniffin the arse of the CE :wink::darkbeer:


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Shoot the invasion and you will forget about either of those.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

muzzyman1212 said:


> Shoot the invasion and you will forget about either of those.


i shot one, drew really nice but it was only at 50lbs.. what do they draw like at 70lbs


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

N7709K said:


> i shot one, drew really nice but it was only at 50lbs.. what do they draw like at 70lbs


First I shot one at 62# 28inch draw which is what im used to and I loved it, it stays pretty solid through the cycle but you can tell when it drops into the valley(from what i can remember it has been 2 months since I shot one haha so don't hold me on my word). The wall is great, it was the best out of the bows I shot. I also shot a different one at 67-68# 29inch draw(im a 28) and it was a bit stiff but I still liked it. The dream season evo was a bit smoother but the wall was pretty mushy there was NO creeping which is fine just not what I personally like. I just didn't really like the hoyt crx it was okay just not really what I was looking for. The z7 was a good bow the really reflexed riser was just a turn off for me, and the wall wasn't that great. Out of all the mathews I shot the M7 was my favorite but not my favorite overall. The invasion was just my favorite overall it was light, fast, 7 inch brace height, good wall, and holds great on target(the minimal vibration didn't bother me it was very minimal and I know it can be taken care of with a couple limbsavers.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

ok. all the bowtechs i've shot this year had too much letoff


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

N7709K said:


> ok. all the bowtechs i've shot this year had too much letoff


Yeah some people like a lot of letoff, some don't. I bet you would like the dreamseason evo if you don't like much letoff N7709K. Sorry for jacking the thread but you really should check out some other bows man!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

They're both GREAT bows!! Just pick one you won't be disappointed with either.

Jake


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

N7709K said:


> ok. all the bowtechs i've shot this year had too much letoff


you can adjust most of the bowtechs let-off by moving the draw stop. 

to the op, i agree, shoot them both and then decide


----------



## Assassin73 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ive yet to shoot the crx but I bought an assassin and i couldn't be happier. It is smoother than my dads z7, and the fact that there is no bow press required to change the draw length or let off is very nice. It is also nice to slide between 65%-80% let off, or anywhere in between for that matter.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

shoot them while blind folded....did anyone else catch that??? lol


isaacdahl said:


> Blowtech!? Well that sure isn't an unbiased comment! lol :wink:
> 
> Let the bow pick you. Shoot them side by side and see which one you like better. One way to do this "fairly" is to blind fold yourself and shoot both and pick the one that feels best.


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

hoytarcherygal said:


> shoot them while blind folded....did anyone else catch that??? lol


if you do this from about 2-5 yards with another person directly behind you to tell you where to go so you hit the target, it is a great way to get a feel for what bow you like best


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

bowtechman88 said:


> if you do this from about 2-5 yards with another person directly behind you to tell you where to go so you hit the target, it is a great way to get a feel for what bow you like best


Yeah exactly. Because you don't worry about brand or anything. You just worry about the feel of the bow.

Jake


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

all be it shooting them blindfolded is nice, each bow has a distinct feel carried throughout the brand.. i.e. a hoyt turbohawk will have a feel similar to a maxxis(how the bow feels in the had at rest).. a mathews will feel like a mathews, etc


----------

